# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  club-suicide.net

## Scream

кто-то есть тут кто был на этом форуме?

----------


## Sacrifice

Я.
ЗЫ. аватарка Эдварда Мунча,картина "Крик"??

----------


## Scream

она самая, а вы в какой период там висели?

просто я вас непомню...

----------


## Sacrifice

где-то с марта..
А у меня ник другой был.

----------


## Scream

ясно...может вы меня помните..... Готессу, Сергея, Суслика, Печаль, 123?

----------


## Sacrifice

Ага. Всех перечисленных и тебя помню. =)

----------


## Scream

:Smile:  гуд)))

----------


## Lightning

Я была. А что с ним случилось?
Ник был - сокращение этого, первая и последняя буквы.

----------


## Scream

ФСБ толи СБУ закрыло иза серии груповых самоубийств...

----------


## Lightning

Ппц...имхо это был самый нормальный форум...

----------


## Scream

Тока потом 2 Админа там делали что хотели... удаляли посты, регили без ведома юзера...

----------


## Lightning

Посты Создателя? Я помню...((
Просто становится ужасно когда заходишь и видишь темы, в которых расписано как лучше убить себя...а там люди думали...

----------


## Lightning

ххх

----------


## Tree

Там люди просто рассусоливались о том:какие они все особенные,какой хреновый мир и как таким особенным тяжело в этом хреновом мире.

----------


## Scream

и такое есть...

пс. есть архив форума...

при возможности закину

----------


## Sacrifice

> пс. есть архив форума...
> 
> при возможности закину


 Давай!

----------


## Lightning

> Там люди просто рассусоливались о том:какие они все особенные,какой хреновый мир и как таким особенным тяжело в этом хреновом мире.


 А по-моему лучше выговориться и послушать о себе чужую критику, понять что ты не один такой и найти в себе силы (что лично я там обрела), чем каждый день обещать наглотаться таблеток на протяжении двух лет. Пусть я несла ересь, но мне сильно полегчало. И на обдуманный суицид я никогда не пойду.
Так что форум был отличным=)

----------


## Tree

Тут вопрос в другом.Если у человека просто психологические проблемы,то почему бы не пойти на сайты психологической поддержки?Зачем идти на суицид-сайты?...Ах да,считаться психом это,как-то,некруто,а вот суицидником самое оно.

----------


## Lightning

Да мне пох кем считаться. И психологическая поддержка мне нужна была слишком давно. Механизм уже запущен, и шанс того, что это уже не в моей власти велик. Так что скорее я псих-саморазрушитель.
Будут еще лекции с нравоучениями? Если я стараюсь не ныть, это не значит что я "притворяюсь".

----------


## wwwww

> Посты Создателя? Я помню...((


   звучит мистически и устрашающе. Почитать бы посты эти.

----------


## РозмариН!

Это англоязычный форум??..
Я англиский не знаю, а жаль.  :Frown:

----------


## Fan

Вот кстати действительно, увидел тут несколько ссылок - вхожу а там всё на английском.
Сайты. И фото не для слабонервных. 
И войти не могу, них не понятно.
Может у меня с настройками что-то не так? И можно это открыть в рус.режиме? Кто знает - подскажите.

----------


## Висельник

Я там был зарегестрирован с месяц,когда его закрыли...Создатель был мой ник.
Сергей здесь?Напиши мне в личку,если да! 8)

----------


## wwwww

> Создатель был мой ник.


  что там за посты у тебя были? интересные?

----------


## Висельник

А у тебя какой ник был?

----------


## daddy's girl

Помню-помню тебя, *Создатель*... Мноих помню  :Smile:  *Печаль*, *Foxborn* и все-все-все... *taggart*, *touch of rain* - Вы ЛУЧШИЕ!!!! Были есть и будете! 
И были сходки и даже без пяти минут свадьба! И всё-всё-всё! Я работала на проекте "_Другая Жизнь_"... Это был ЖИВОЙ проект! И я жила вместе с ним...
Сегодня нас больше нет... Почему - не знаю... Однажды пришла, а там полуголые парни... Кому мы помешали. Может *Day* просто устал... А может умер... Не знаю...
я просто скучаю по всем! А где Вас найти? Вконтакте?! Не смеши! Всё не так-то и просто  :cry:

----------


## Висельник

*daddy's girl*,а где Сергей?Никак не могу его найти,никто не знает,где он!Мы сдружились очень...
A Day вроде особо на суицид не был настроен,или мне память изменяет?

----------


## Blackwinged

> а где Сергей?Никак не могу его найти,никто не знает,где он!


 Мы с ним периодически переписывались. Он учебой занят, вот и не появляется. А так - все нормально.

----------


## Висельник

*Blackwinged*,скажи ему,что здесь есть Создатель,ежели еще спишешься,хорошо?Или дай адрес,куда можно писать...

----------


## Страшный сон

А Странника никто не помнит?:-) Так вот это я.

----------


## wert22

*daddy's girl*
Извините за оффтоп, но ну у тебя и аватарка!  :Smile:

----------


## Scream

> А Странника никто не помнит?:-) Так вот это я.


 Помним.... а как же...

думаю и меня ты помнищь...

----------


## Dita

> ФСБ толи СБУ закрыло иза серии груповых самоубийств...


 
А там прям серия была?

----------


## Scream

не серия... а типа парень с девушкой познакомилисб, полюбили... а потом...

2 случая типо...

----------


## Scream

http://forumarchive.club-suicide.com/

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Меня убивает тот факт что форум закрыли из-за серии самоубийств, а ведь там люди никому не вредили, просто добровольно ушли из жизни.
 Лучше б гендели  и забегаловки позакрывали там люди нажираются то состояния гибонов и потом вредян  не только себе, но и другим. 
ну и от кого больше вреда?... :?

----------


## Scream

Лучше б Шахту им. Засядька закрыли... там людей каждий раз больше гибнет...

----------


## yourschizophrenia

надо же... наткнулась сейчас на эту тему.
для меня этот форум был важным периодом в жизни. познакомилась там с хорошими людьми. жаль, что его уже нет.

----------


## EvaMay

Самый прекрасный форум, столько воспоминаний. Нас было 10, когда я там появилась. День, я тебя до сих пор помню. Я там была счастлива. 
Не знаю, зачем пишу.

----------

